# Worst year ever?



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

I remember last year being pretty bad as far as finding the blue water but so far this summer has been terrible! I was just curious to see if anybody has ever even seen it like this before. We ran to DW Nautilus friday and saw harbor water andI dont have much desire to run further on a CC. A buddy of mine ran to the Independence Hub yesterday on his Regulator and said that he didnt find bluewater until he was almost there. Gump PMed me and said he was at THorse with green water.I find this all pretty ridiculous. Anybody ever seen it like this before?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

too ear;y to tell yet, but blue water has certainly left the building. I looked at both hilton's and Terrafin this morning and it would appear the best bet for blue water is 73 nm out just south of the spur. The salinity levels also look good as they correspond to the loop current.

MScontender


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Therehas beena 20-30' thick green layersitting on top of clear blue water in as close as the Freighter over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

still think last year was worse, so far!! 73 miles is far but doable, last year i remember it being down in lloyds ridge this time of the year. there were, that i know of personally,2 billfish ,1 blue and 1 sail , caught near the elbow yesterday!! here's to better water:letsdrink


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I fished the last two days and did not find blue green water until we were 25 miles south of the sqiggles. We did find blue water 10 to 15 miles south of the weather bouy which is 100 miles south of Destin. We fished back towrds the spurand it was not blue about 20 miles sse of the spur. We left Destin at 6 am Friday morning and got back to the house at 5 PM Saturday with 2 dolphin to show for it. 196 gallons of fuel, $60 in baits, $20 in ice, $150 in beer and $60 in food. total $825 or $33 a pound for Dolphin.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

From what I can see it looks like the blue water is steady heading south. We passed a buoy south of 265 the other day that looked like it was skiiing the water was rushing by so fast but when we reach the blue water its a stand-still. Somethings gonna have to give in the poo water in order for the good water to push back in. A buddy told me he found tuna at petronius though so i guess theres still fish to be caught in that nasty water.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If you look at this map of river and stream flow in the upper Mississippi and Ohio Basins -

http://water.usgs.gov/waterwatch/

and look at a true color satellite picture of Louisiana and the mud flowing out of the Mississippi, 

http://www.ripcharts.com/Map.aspx?id=45401

you get the impression that the green water is not going to let up any time soon.

The Mississippi at Baton Rouge is at 161% ofmedian flow.


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought it couldn't get any worse after last summer. It look like it is already worse. Here's to praying for a mid west drought. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Too late for a drought, the die is cast.



> Large 2009 Gulf Of Mexico 'Dead Zone' Predicted
> 
> <SPAN class=date>ScienceDaily (June 24, 2009) ? University of Michigan aquatic ecologist Donald Scavia and his colleagues say this year's Gulf of Mexico "dead zone" could be one of the largest on record, continuing a decades-long trend that threatens the health of a half-billion-dollar fishery....
> 
> ...


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/06/090618124956.htm

If you check this map you'll see the rivers in the northern Mississippi and Ohio basins are full.

http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/

The Mississippi at Baton Rouge today is at 157% of median, 142% of average.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

we were out fishing the shelf today and the current was practicly dead. there was also a nice south wind blowing. I think this is a pretty good change from the 98247659287 kt current and the west wind we havehad.Maybe some good water will roll back in???


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

If we can get a steady south or south east wind for a few weeks and the rain eases up maybe we can salvage the year.


----------

